# Would be Scottish....



## Einstein (Apr 16, 2009)

SIGN IN A STORE WINDOW





'WE WOULD RATHER DO BUSINESS WITH 1000 AL QAEDA TERRORISTS THAN WITH ONE SINGLE BRITISH SOLDIER!'



This sign was prominently displayed in the window of a business in CAMPBELTOWN, SCOTLAND.

You are probably outraged at the thought of such an inflammatory statement.

However, we are a society which holds freedom of speech as perhaps our greatest liberty.

But what kind of business would dare to post such a sign?






Answer: see below































A FUNERAL PARLOUR!!!

WHO SAID FUNERAL DIRECTORS HAVE NO SENSE OF HUMOUR?

That is BRILLIANT!!!

Well done Scotland!

And oops on the subject typo!!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2009)

Great stuff! I've amended the title spelling (not because I'm in the spelling police!)


----------



## rubymurry (Apr 17, 2009)

Well you have made me smile yet again! What a sense of humour re the Funeral Directors!!!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Northerner!

And this from a Scot! To make it worse, I owned a funeral directors in Lancashire until a few years ago!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 24, 2009)

lol sent this to a couple of mates ive got in afghanistan at the min and they all said it was soo funny. 1 has even plastered it on the wall of the food hall in camp bastion.


----------



## Steff (Apr 24, 2009)

lol  x


----------

